#  Alternativmedizin >   Alternative zur Ausschabung >

## Engelchen7

:Peinlichkeit:  Hallo,
mich würde interessieren, ob es eine Alternaive zur Ausschabung gibt. Ich bin sehr schwergewichtig (Esssucht) und dadurch funktionieren die Hormone nicht richtig. An eine Ausschabung trauen sich die Ärzte nicht heran, wegen der Risiken. Ich hatte 2 Jahre keine Menstruation (aber die Schleimhaut baute sich weiter auf), dafür aber seit letzem Jahr November ständig. Mal mit 1-2 tägiger Unterbrechung. Manchmal kann ich das Haus nicht verlassen, da ich schwallartige Blutabgänge mit Schleimhaut habe. Irgendwann muß doch mal schluß sein. Gibt es etwas, was die Gebärmutter mal richtig ausputzt?
Über Antwortenund Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Liebe Grüße
Martina

----------


## Brigitte2

Hallo Martina, 
ich hatte diese Blutungen auch. Sie kamen immer halbjährlich und wurden auch mit Tabletten behandelt. Immer ein Mal Tabletten und ein Mal Ausschabung um etwas bösartiges auszuschließen. Das ging etwa vier Jahre so. Dann kam ich in die Wechseljahre und dann hat es aufgehört. Seitdem bin ich es los. Spreche doch einmal mit deinem Arzt darüber ob es nicht eine Behandlung mit Medikamenten gibt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob in den Tabletten Hormone waren, die bei Übergewicht ja auch nicht harmlos sind. So etwas kann dir halt nur ein Arzt beantworten. Hole Dir auch ruhig mal Meinungen von verschiedenen Ärzten ein. 
Liebe Grüße 
Brigitte2

----------


## Engelchen7

Hallo Brigitte2
danke für die Nachricht, leider habe ich sie heute erst entdeckt, war längere Zeit nicht hier,sorry. Ich bin um eine Ausschabung nicht drumherum gekommen, der Befund war nicht so gut. Auf jeden Fall muß ich in 2 Wochen in die Klinik zur Totalop mit Bauchschnitt, was mir ganz schön im Magen liegt. Hoffe nur der Krebs hat nicht gestreut, dann sind die Heilungschanchen doch gut. 
Liebe Grüße
martina

----------

